# Can you get a divider for exo terra terranium?



## Luke Brown (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a exo terra terranium (45x45x60) that I eventually want to keep my two crested geckos in. However, whilst they are juvies I want to keep them seperated, and it won't be long until they are too big for plastic Faunariums that they are currently in.

My idea as an intermediate step was to put a divider (vertically so they have the height that they need) into the tank so that they could have half each. Has anybody tried this or know an easy way I can do it? I really don't want to have to fork out on two more terraniums to house one each in!


----------

